# Barometric Pressure



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Just wondering if any of you pay much attention to the barometer when you go fishing. I do sometimes but not always. But always seems the fishing is better during different barometer readings, mostly high or just before a weather change before it goes down.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I try and watch the moon phases more, i have learned around a full moon fishing seems to be slow, from a couple days before to a couple after, so i figure the fish feed at night, i did try fishing strawberry one night in the summer under a full moon, i could hear fishing jumping everywhere around me, but i couldn't catch a fish.
I was so cool though, not any sounds, no other boats, and the lake was like glass not even a wave.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Since I fish the rivers almost exclusively, I don't pay attention to barometric pressure. I have read in books and magazine articles that it does play a factor on fish feeding habits in lakes. It's said that right before a storm arrives the bite will slow down, but as far as personal experience, couldn't tell ya.

Like sparky, I do pay more attention to moon phase. Growing up in Hawaii, I learned of the moon phase since I was a little kid and it's just habit I guess. Two nights before a full moon, the night of, and the following 2 nights have always produced less fish. Notice I say "less", fish doesn't completely stop biting, I just catch more on the other days.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is it possible that the bait changes behavior which makes the fish change. Being from Louisiana I know the shrimp and crabs migrate and spawn with the moon phases. Do insects do the same thing? I've never really paid attention to but I think I'll start keeping a log.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Is it possible that the bait changes behavior which makes the fish change. Being from Louisiana I know the shrimp and crabs migrate and spawn with the moon phases. Do insects do the same thing? I've never really paid attention to but I think I'll start keeping a log.


For years I told myself I would keep a "Fishing Log", I finally started 3 months ago. I keep track of everything I can think of: flies, water flow and level, size of fish, ... I find it useful when I look back at what worked and what didn't.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

To me, it's a part of the puzzle.
So are water temps, flows, moon phase, food availability, water clearity and the list goes on.
All of these factor into what and when fish feed.
I don't think that I will ever get it all figured out.
But it sure is fun trying.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D 
+10000000000 Too many *unknown* and semi known factors factors!!!! Just go fishing and use your own success history to guide ya!  Do your own leg work and don't rley on a lot or "stuff".


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

"Theoldman" on the forum uses one religously in the summer. Every time we fish he's always checking it. Thing with barometeric pressure is it changes hourly. He reports best success when the barometeric pressure isn't high but isn't low either. I don't know the numbers for sure but he could tell you. And I agree with the other stuff there are way too many factors but the moon, barometeric pressure and a million different things all have their effect.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Leaky said:


> Grandpa D
> +10000000000 Too many *unknown* and semi known factors factors!!!! Just go fishing and use your own success history to guide ya!  Do your own leg work and don't rley on a lot or "stuff".


I agree, I think if you just use your own experience and pay attention to the details of your own trips it will teach you more than all the technical stuff. I think fish are like people, on some Fridays everybody says it feels like Sunday and on some Sundays everybody says it feels like a Fridays, who knows what the moon phase is and the pressure is on those days but for some reason things put most people into a certain mood.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

Now theres a great idea i wish i had started 20 years ago, keeping a fishing log, and i think i will start one now myself, what day you fish, time of day, what moon phase, storms weather temps.
Has anyone on this forum keeped a good fishing log over many years, i would be interested in what they have learned.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

For me, I learned where, when, and what to use. Just that simple. I've been keeping notes for about 25 years now. Of course 2 things to qualify what I say. 1 it's what worked for me and I do have my preferences of fishing and I am a tuber. 2 I am probably way too stubborn.  I tend to just use what has worked in the past instead of trying something new.


----------

